# aye aye



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2006)

aye aye fit lyke the day??


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 3, 2006)

Very sad, Gnomeys gone bonkers.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 4, 2006)

he's not bonkers, just scottish  talking with a gordy accent........


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2006)

That would be my brother on my laptop, he went and did it on most of the forums I visit...

Lanc that is not Gordy that is Dorick...

Thread can be deleted or you can all laugh...


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 4, 2006)

funny bloke this brother of yours!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2006)

Just be glad you don't have to live with him...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 4, 2006)

You must have meant Geordie...Gordy?!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 5, 2006)

well it's not a word i've ever had to type before


----------

